# Damp Indications



## Skibum72 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have an Elldis Autostratus and the water heater leaked. I fixed the leak OK, but now I want to sell it the dealer used a dampmeter to check the vehicle and the floor around the heater is giving a damp indication. The floor looks OK and there has not been any firther leakage. Is there anyway of improving the reading by drying out, what already appears to be a dry floor, or will the dampmeter always give an indiction?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Put a fan heater in the vicinity of the problem


DAve p


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Or hire a de-humififier for a few days.


----------



## Skibum72 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Damp floor*

Thank's for your advice. The floor appears to be perfectly dry. It wasn't a big leak. Will a dehumidifier or fan heater make it so that the dampmeter will not register?


----------

